# Saturday Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a low and slow cook for the first time in a while. Getting back into it after back surgery. I did a corned beef brisket into pastrami and a Boston butt. We will eat sometime today.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Looks like you still have it , fine looking eats , I know how you feel , I'm starting to get to doing things too after spinal fusion surgery.
Wish you a full and speedy recovery .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I was wondering where you'd been because you'd not posted in a long while..

Looks Good..... 
... Next time consider using a Point cut instead of the Flat...... did you save any of the drippings off the pastrami?
I make the stuff all the time.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Jollymon said:


> Looks like you still have it , fine looking eats , I know how you feel , I'm starting to get to doing things too after spinal fusion surgery.
> Wish you a full and speedy recovery .


Thanks! Hope you are doing good!



DaBig2na said:


> I was wondering where you'd been because you'd not posted in a long while..
> 
> Looks Good.....
> ... Next time consider using a Point cut instead of the Flat...... did you save any of the drippings off the pastrami?
> I make the stuff all the time.


I have used the point many times. I just prefer the flats for pastrami.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My lunch reubens










My BBQ supper.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> My lunch reubens


Beer? Beer goes well with Reuben's ... Gotta have beer!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, I don't drink.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Pay you're an artist. Looks fantastic


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks might tasty Pay! Keep it up.


----------

